# White oak routing



## Puumies (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi!

I've been using white oak lately and getting good results in routing seems to be a problem to me. Burn marks and pieces of a wood being ripped of mouldings are the problems I'm facing.
Only way I've managed to get good results is feeding wood into same direction as the router bit is going. But I don't like it that way. So if you are more familiar with white oak could you give me advices for getting better results?

Pauli


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pauli, Oak is a killer for the edges of your bits. Odds are they need to be sharpened or replaced. Burn marks are usually the result of a dull bit or moving the router too slowly. Make sure you are not trying to remove more than 1/4" of material in a single pass. Climb cutting or reverse feeding with a router does not improve the cut but it does improve your chances of wandering off your cut line.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

get good bit's NOT the one's from box store's Running wood the wrong way is not a good idea The wood can shoot out and do damage to any thing in the way


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pauli

Just to add to Mike's and del post,, take a close look at the grain of the Oak, not all Oak is milled the same way, sometimes you a running with the grain and sometimes you running up hill against the grain ,because Oak is a long fiber wood it's sometimes hard to tell..but with just a bit of water sprayed on the stock it will show up well, when you cut the stock for routing that's the time to select the right wood...and mark it with a pencil so you don't forget at router time..  little arrows work well for this job.. and a small X for the back side of project, in that way all the x's are up when you route them...the norm....



=========


----------

